# 36 grams going down fast.



## goldenjack (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for everybodys help on this free web sight and to Laser Steve for all your help I will post a pic of my gold as soon as a melt it. PS it took a lot of smb  Thats a 2 gallon cookie jar by the way.


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 30, 2008)

Paydirt!


----------



## goldenjack (Mar 30, 2008)

My cell hard at work


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 30, 2008)

Jack,

Those are some nice looking cannon plugs you've got there.

May I suggest that you protect your work bench with a thick layer of cardboard. Even if you are not concerned about the surface, the cardboard will collect your small spills and retain the values you drip on it for later recovery. Cardboard burns very easily and you can recover the spilled gold powder that gets stuck in the cardboard. Any drips on the table top are lost forever, unless you plan on incinerating the table at a later date. :lol: 

Great work!

Steve


----------



## draftinu (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey Jack, Sure is nice looking. Nice ingot when your finished.


----------



## goldenjack (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank's Steve will do. I have been saving all my filters to so I can burn them later. Man I got gold feaver BAD!!!


----------



## Noxx (Mar 30, 2008)

goldenjack said:


> Man I got gold feaver BAD!!!



Poor you  You won't get rid of it easily...


----------



## goldenjack (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh and by the way Steve I got the table from my mother inlaw so I would love to burn it but the table works better and has better legs. LOL.


----------



## Froggy (Mar 30, 2008)

I have another table and mother in law for you to burn after you burn yours. :lol:


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2008)

Bring on the gold! nice setup. 

I precipitated some gold today with smb and my reaction looked like your first pic except the top layer was blue.
Is it silver or copper chloride or somethin, im a noob by the way.
What should i do. :?


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 31, 2008)

Depending on the shade of the blue you may be seeing colloidal gold (very fine particles of gold). They may settle after a day or two.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Mar 31, 2008)

Colloidal gold can be blue ? I taught it was puple... maybe in solutions with a lot of copper it can turn blue


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 31, 2008)

Noxx,

I've seen colloidal gold solutions that appear to be tinted blue (like midnight blue, almost black). I saw it when the concentration of the gold in the solution was very slight. It settled out after several days. Once settled the liquid was clear and the powder appeared dark colored.

Steve


----------

